# UAE Driving License's Validity in Australia



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;

What is the status of UAE's drving license in Western Australia?Whether it is beneficial to have UAE driving license before applying for Australian driving license or it is not valid for Aussie's?

Please share the updated information.

Thanks.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi Hassan.

We can drive for 3 months in NSW after which we need to apply for a NSW Driving license.

http://www.rta.nsw.gov.au/licensing/downloads/gid_english.pdf


Cheers!!!!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Sriikanth;

For that purpose whehter it is necessary to Internationalise UAE DL? Furthermore for a novice what would you suggest,whether one should get DL from DL or get it from Australia?What are the benefits of getting DL from UAE before leaving for Australia?

Thanks.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Sriikanth;
> 
> For that purpose whehter it is necessary to Internationalise UAE DL? Furthermore for a novice what would you suggest,whether one should get DL from DL or get it from Australia?What are the benefits of getting DL from UAE before leaving for Australia?
> 
> Thanks.


As far as i know, v can drive for 6months in Australia if v have UAE DL.There is no need to internationalise UAE DL for use in Aust.U can consider that as a advantage of having UAE DL.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I am going to apply for UAE DL license.As UAE DL is not recognised in Australia(of course one can drive for 3 months,after that for new one complete training process should be completed for getting Aussie DL)What would you people suggest ?Should I get it before leaving to Australia?Keeping in mind the cost of getting UAE DL(AED 2,500),I am in dilemma!


The sole benefit,I consider of getting UAE DL is to have some experience of Driving.

Please guide!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you currently do not have a driving license, I would recommend that you learn to drive in Australia. The Australian license is also internationally recognised as opposed to the UAE, which is typically only accepted in the Middle East.

The driving standards in UAE leaves a lot to be desired and is dangerous at best. You might as well spend your money on someone who will teach you how to drive properly and to respect other road users. Once you are driving in the UAE, you WILL pick up a lot of nasty habits which are very difficult to shake, e.g. tailgating is normal driving behaviour in the UAE but will certainly result in a fine at the very least in Australia. Additionally, it is far easier to pass a driving test as a learner driver than it is to kick all the bad habits and drive properly.

My 2 cents


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> If you currently do not have a driving license, I would recommend that you learn to drive in Australia. The Australian license is also internationally recognised as opposed to the UAE, which is typically only accepted in the Middle East.
> 
> The driving standards in UAE leaves a lot to be desired and is dangerous at best. You might as well spend your money on someone who will teach you how to drive properly and to respect other road users. Once you are driving in the UAE, you WILL pick up a lot of nasty habits which are very difficult to shake, e.g. tailgating is normal driving behaviour in the UAE but will certainly result in a fine at the very least in Australia. Additionally, it is far easier to pass a driving test as a learner driver than it is to kick all the bad habits and drive properly.
> 
> My 2 cents


wonderful ! So nice of you for alleviating all my ambiguities! I will get driving license in Australia !

Thanks!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> If you currently do not have a driving license, I would recommend that you learn to drive in Australia. The Australian license is also internationally recognised as opposed to the UAE, which is typically only accepted in the Middle East.
> 
> The driving standards in UAE leaves a lot to be desired and is dangerous at best. You might as well spend your money on someone who will teach you how to drive properly and to respect other road users. Once you are driving in the UAE, you WILL pick up a lot of nasty habits which are very difficult to shake, e.g. tailgating is normal driving behaviour in the UAE but will certainly result in a fine at the very least in Australia. Additionally, it is far easier to pass a driving test as a learner driver than it is to kick all the bad habits and drive properly.
> 
> My 2 cents


wonderful ! So nice of you for alleviating all my ambiguities! I will get driving license in Australia !

Thanks!


----------



## patsweet0 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hasan,
The cost of getting a DL in UAE, including the cost of driving classes, will go from AED 6k to 10k (if u dont get to pass in the first test). Unless there is a special allowance for Pakis


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> wonderful ! So nice of you for alleviating all my ambiguities! I will get driving license in Australia !
> 
> Thanks!


Brother Hassan, thats a good decision you have made. I would suggest that you save the money on UAE DL for your Ticket to Perth... 

Did you check on malaysian airlines and royal brunei airlines for the ticket...

We have met today @ Aussie Consulate...

Regards
Jaffar


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

jaffarms said:


> Brother Hassan, thats a good decision you have made. I would suggest that you save the money on UAE DL for your Ticket to Perth...
> 
> Did you check on malaysian airlines and royal brunei airlines for the ticket...
> 
> ...


Dear Brother Jaffer;

Nice to see you on this very forum! You take the lead in corresponadance! Yeah,I have to save each and every penny to make this journey !lane:

keep in touch !

Thanks.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to know about your experience since I am in a similar situation. 

Another question that I would like to ask is the benefit of having a DL in Australia regarding job prospects. As a Civil Engineer in UAE, I have faced a lot of interviews where they required a valid DL. Is there a similar situation in Australia?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

alihasan said:


> I would like to know about your experience since I am in a similar situation.
> 
> Another question that I would like to ask is the benefit of having a DL in Australia regarding job prospects. As a Civil Engineer in UAE, I have faced a lot of interviews where they required a valid DL. Is there a similar situation in Australia?


Hi Ali,

How is the job situation for civil engineers in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

tschaudry said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> How is the job situation for civil engineers in Abu Dhabi?


Its fine I guess but the market has tightened a lot and we have seen a rapid decline in the pay scale. How is the situation in Canada?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

alihasan said:


> Its fine I guess but the market has tightened a lot and we have seen a rapid decline in the pay scale. How is the situation in Canada?


Well, i think i think it is good if for people with some local experience.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

tschaudry said:


> Well, i think i think it is good if for people with some local experience.


I have heard that they have the same situation in Australia. Any particular reason as to why you have opted to move there?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

alihasan said:


> I have heard that they have the same situation in Australia. Any particular reason as to why you have opted to move there?


Well, I am here since 2006. I went to University here and now working with a consultant. My Aussie PR visa expired last year in February. I am now applying again for PR Visa.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

alihasan said:


> I have heard that they have the same situation in Australia. Any particular reason as to why you have opted to move there?


Importance of DL in Australia is manifold of what it is in UAE and its second to must.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Importance of DL in Australia is manifold of what it is in UAE and its second to must.


So is it a job necessity or for ID purposes? I can't afford to get a DL and car any time sooner in Australia.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

alihasan said:


> So is it a job necessity or for ID purposes? I can't afford to get a DL and car any time sooner in Australia.[/QUOTE
> 
> It is required for both job and ID(it is a basic ID here) ...


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. I hope the cost isn't a lot. I have a uae licence and it cost me around 5000 even though I did everything in the first attempt. The costs have really escalated here. I hope the situation isn't the same in Australia.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

alihasan said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I hope the cost isn't a lot. I have a uae licence and it cost me around 5000 even though I did everything in the first attempt. The costs have really escalated here. I hope the situation isn't the same in Australia.


UAE DL isn't recognised in Australia. Getting DL here will cost you arm and leg if you start on the basis of PK DL....but there are many reckless people from lawless countries driving here on the basis of fake DL's and without transferring in the due timeframe.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> UAE DL isn't recognised in Australia. Getting DL here will cost you arm and leg if you start on the basis of PK DL....but there are many reckless people from lawless countries driving here on the basis of fake DL's and without transferring in the due timeframe.


Hi Hassan,

I'm currently having a UAE DL, hold an Aussie PR and a citizen of India. Can u plz let me know what type of letter should I obtain from RTA for enabling me to take the driving test straight away, once I reach Australia. 

Regards
Prakash


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

pranar1 said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> I'm currently having a UAE DL, hold an Aussie PR and a citizen of India. Can u plz let me know what type of letter should I obtain from RTA for enabling me to take the driving test straight away, once I reach Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Prakash

It depends on which state you're coming in. You need to provide the non objection certificate from the licence issuing authority from India and that NOC needs to be verified by ministry of foreign affairs in India...you need to check with your consulate in Australia that what is the further requirement for that as well. In case of any further assistance please give me a shout.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> UAE DL isn't recognised in Australia. Getting DL here will cost you arm and leg if you start on the basis of PK DL....but there are many reckless people from lawless countries driving here on the basis of fake DL's and without transferring in the due timeframe.


Reckless drivers? More so than the UAE? ;-)


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Prakash
> 
> It depends on which state you're coming in. You need to provide the non objection certificate from the licence issuing authority from India and that NOC needs to be verified by ministry of foreign affairs in India...you need to check with your consulate in Australia that what is the further requirement for that as well. In case of any further assistance please give me a shout.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for this info, Hassan. Is it more or less the same procedure for Dubai license? If I choose to show UAE license, would a letter from RTA here suffice?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

pranar1 said:


> Thanks alot for this info, Hassan. Is it more or less the same procedure for Dubai license? If I choose to show UAE license, would a letter from RTA here suffice?


Which state you're coming to? 

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

alihasan said:


> Reckless drivers? More so than the UAE? ;-)



In UAE/middleeast there's no law for nationals but for expatriates.... here in Australia everyone is equal in the eye of law...


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> In UAE/middleeast there's no law for nationals but for expatriates.... here in Australia everyone is equal in the eye of law...


Yeah. I hope tailgating isn't as prevalent in Australia as it is in UAE. Also are the number of accidents as high as in the UAE?


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi jaffer

I live in dubai and heading to perth most probably this year.If interested contact me on 050 7083793 as we are planning to meet more ppl from dubai going to perth



jaffarms said:


> Brother Hassan, thats a good decision you have made. I would suggest that you save the money on UAE DL for your Ticket to Perth...
> 
> Did you check on malaysian airlines and royal brunei airlines for the ticket...
> 
> ...


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

When you went to Australia to get your driver's license, were they strict on all the paperwork that's mentioned they ask for? In WA, they are asking for five different proofs of identity and I won't have all of that initially but I don't want to waste time either for applying for my license. 

Your insights and experience would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

basketballfan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When you went to Australia to get your driver's license, were they strict on all the paperwork that's mentioned they ask for? In WA, they are asking for five different proofs of identity and I won't have all of that initially but I don't want to waste time either for applying for my license.
> 
> Your insights and experience would be highly appreciated.


You need to have those documents mentioned other than that you wont be able to open file for drivers licence.

Good luck


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

basketballfan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When you went to Australia to get your driver's license, were they strict on all the paperwork that's mentioned they ask for? In WA, they are asking for five different proofs of identity and I won't have all of that initially but I don't want to waste time either for applying for my license.
> 
> Your insights and experience would be highly appreciated.


Yes, you'll need all of the documents listed but you can drive on your overseas licence for the first few months so you don't need to transfer your licence right away. You generally only need the following: your overseas passport, visa grant letter and proof of identity and residence (medicare card, EFTPOS card, and bank statement with your address for example). I was able to get most of that stuff within the first week of being here - since you'll probably sign up for medicare first thing and having a bank account is pretty much essential.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Yes, you'll need all of the documents listed but you can drive on your overseas licence for the first few months so you don't need to transfer your licence right away. You generally only need the following: your overseas passport, visa grant letter and proof of identity and residence (medicare card, EFTPOS card, and bank statement with your address for example). I was able to get most of that stuff within the first week of being here - since you'll probably sign up for medicare first thing and having a bank account is pretty much essential.


Hi ozbound,

Thanks for sharing your experience. Where are you from in the US? I used to live in LA.

Yes, I will apply for Medicare and my bank account right away. Regarding proof of my address, it says I will need a tenancy contract or utility bill. Will that have to be under my name? I'm planning on renting a room for the first few months I'm there and I'm assuming that the bills and tenancy contract won't include my name.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

basketballfan said:


> Hi ozbound, Thanks for sharing your experience. Where are you from in the US? I used to live in LA. Yes, I will apply for Medicare and my bank account right away. Regarding proof of my address, it says I will need a tenancy contract or utility bill. Will that have to be under my name? I'm planning on renting a room for the first few months I'm there and I'm assuming that the bills and tenancy contract won't include my name.


NYC.

A utility bill can be a mobile phone bill as well, that's what I used initially as I was in the same boat as you initially.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay that's great. I was also thinking maybe I could ask the bank for a bank statement which will have my address written on it.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

basketballfan said:


> Okay that's great. I was also thinking maybe I could ask the bank for a bank statement which will have my address written on it.


That would probably work too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi I was just wondering if I could get an expert advice from someone here.

Although I am not a British Citizen I managed to get full UK Driving License, while I was a temporary resident there in U.K. I have been able to renew it, which is valid for like another 8 years.

As I would me moving to Australia soon , the question is that would I able to smoothly exchange my UK license with Australian one? or do I need to be a British citizen as well in order to become eligible for it?


Swift response would be extremely appreciated.

Thanx!


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Which state are you moving too? The reason I ask is because the DL is administered at a state level, so the regulations can vary. But generally, you don't need to take any tests if you've got a UK driving licence (and no, you don't need to be a British citizen for this)

You can find all the info you need here:

Can I use my existing licence to drive in Australia? | australia.gov.au


Hubby had a UAE driving licence and had to take a road test, which was a pretty straightforward process in VIC. 

You can also buy and register a car using your overseas licence - we were able to do this in Melbourne.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Bret Hart,

You will most likely not have an issue. I know in WA it's a straightforward transfer. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 18, 2014)

basketballfan said:


> Hi Bret Hart,
> 
> You will most likely not have an issue. I know in WA it's a straightforward transfer.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanx alot basketballfan. Appreciate your prompt response!


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

No worries mate. All the best. I just moved to Australia from the UAE. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Angel bee (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I HAVE migrated from Dubai. I am stuck for my driving license in Adelaide now. Can't find anything related to Dubai Driving Licence holders here, that's why I am writing here in this post now :-( 

The issue is:
My Dubai license does not have my Surname on it. My passport has my surname. So it doesn't match! I have passed my theory test already but the Australian Road Authority is asking for a document from Dubai confirming my name. Please suggest wt format is acceptable here? wt should I get from Dubai? Will appreciate any advice.
Thanks


----------



## rustyslopez (Jan 14, 2020)

*rustyslopez*

Hi Guys - Do you know someone who has UAE driving License for about less than a year and moved to Australia? I am expecting to have work visa. I want to know if:

> I can exchange UAE driving License to AU driving license
> If I cannot exchange, can I go directly test for theory and practical driving?
> If not again, can I take lesser hours of driving class?

Hope you can help me guys. Thanks a lot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rustyslopez said:


> Hi Guys - Do you know someone who has UAE driving License for about less than a year and moved to Australia? I am expecting to have work visa. I want to know if:
> 
> > I can exchange UAE driving License to AU driving license
> > If I cannot exchange, can I go directly test for theory and practical driving?
> ...


Which state ?

Cheers


----------



## rustyslopez (Jan 14, 2020)

rustyslopez said:


> Hi Guys - Do you know someone who has UAE driving License for about less than a year and moved to Australia? I am expecting to have work visa. I want to know if:
> 
> > I can exchange UAE driving License to AU driving license
> > If I cannot exchange, can I go directly test for theory and practical driving?
> ...


Hi man, it is NSW - Sydney.


----------



## rustyslopez (Jan 14, 2020)

NB said:


> Which state ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi man, it is NSW - Sydney.


----------

